# Sticky  Important Reminder Before Posting New Topics



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

*SEARCH* before posting something that's already been posted 1,000 times.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

And if you actually do seach and don't find what you're looking for, try looking at www.sentra.net and www.se-r.net. Those sites will probably answer 80% of the newbie questions.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

Right. And the SE-r site has a real treasure trove of info for common problems even if you don't have an SE-r such has a write up about why the heater fan only works on high, why the starter squeals, etc. I think it's listed under "common problems" or something like that.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

*Well...*

I know that it gets 'old' when you answer a simple question for the 5th time, but then again, I think sometimes you have to bear in mind why someone might post a simple question. Afterall, if you dig deep enough, you can find just about anything you'd need to know about the Sentra on the internet without consulting this site. I've been guilty of asking frequently repeated questions because while the actual topic might be redundant (exhaust, grill deisgn, etc) there is something to be said for having a personalized question and specific answers for your situation.

Plus, those of us who are gaining more Sentra-based wisdom through this site don't mind answering a question that might seem ever-so-simple to a hardcore do-it-yourselfer. If you've answered something so many times that it is making you mad to type in the reply - don't do it, let someone else take care of it. If posting entries on here gets you that upset then maybe you should rethink posting at all. 

I think this is an amazing resource - it is one of the main reasons why I am so happy with my Sentra. Let's not get too concerned with how many times a question has been answered, or the simplicity of a question. This is a bulletin board, right? Then let people use it. Technically, all the possible posts about this car have already been covered - a long time ago. So using the logic of "don't post anything that's been posted before" we should all just quit using it. Let's just keep this a great source of information like it is.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

uuummmmm MACK, errrrr yeah.......hhhmmmmmmm? ya know, if you actually try to search though, chances are youll pick up extra knowledge! Say if you were looking for the right intake and exhaust combo, and you do a search you might find part #'s, or you might find out that the car is as opened up as it needs to be in its current condition, things like that! Man, we are only trying to help, but when you have done the searching yourself like i have, then you will realize how much more you can learn. Dont limit yourself to what we have to say! and im gonna go ahead and tell you, EXPECT TO GET FLAMMED! its just a fact of life, take it with a grain of salt, chances are that when people get at you, they'll end up giving you a hyperlink, or telling you ther opinion anyway! If another person being pissed gets to you, then chek yourself man. we are all thousands of miles away from each other, and people like SAMO, ADAM, BOOST_BOY, dont have to reply to crap if they dont want to. Even if they give me hell first and then give me the answer, i dont take it personal, the only thing that i take is the little nugget of knowledge that they gave me and thank them for it! So ask if you want, but dont take ill attitudes so personal, and also, search anyway, its a really cool way to make yourself look hell of smart


----------



## Rama (Mar 8, 2003)

> EXPECT TO GET FLAMMED!



man I wouldn't want to get flammed that sounds worse than getting flamed like the extra M makes it sounds really angry scary stuff.

sorry I couldn't resist


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

LOL!


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

I guess what I don't really understand is why people get mad about posting on here. If you read something and don't want to post a reply because you covered that topic 3 months ago then don't reply - why would you post just to let them know how mad you are? Get real. Please. If logging on here and posting a reply makes you angry, you need help. "Flaming" is just juvenile. I think some people need to analyze their maturity and see if it really makes them feel better about themselves to put someone else down. 

Plus, think about this - maybe you didn't really read what I had to say earlier (I doubt you did). Technically, this BB encompasses just about every possible question (and answer) about the Sentra. So we could all just quit posting and search from now on (for nearly every question, right?). So then what's the point of continuing this BB? If we can't post for fear of making someone mad (ooooohh) then it doesn't seem like that great of a place to be. Does this line of reasoning make sense?

Here's the facts. This BB runs in a sort of cycle - several members will be prolific in their posts (and possibly answers) for quite some time - and many people who are wanting the same info will be enlightened till they become quite knowledgeable about the Sentra. Then as new members trickle in...guess what...the same thing happens. As people gain most of the info they need - they begin to post less and maybe even quit using the BB (gasp!). Why is it so horrible for this BB be continuous? 

I am very grateful for all the information that people have provided me here - it has proved to be invaluable. I think the moral of the story is if you get upset by seeing repeated subjects posted (its a car, how many individual post topics could there be?) then you need to step away from the computer and do something else. The rest of us that want to help others out and have respect for each other can actually handle being members of a bulletin board.


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Where did I say I get mad? I haven't even posted something that wasn't an answer of some kind here in a long long time. It's not worth the hassle. Now I just sit back and let everyone else answer unless the information is wrong, or things get out of hand.


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

With all due respect Adam, I didn't say you'd get mad. I've definitely seen posts that were intended to be angry...and I haven't experienced it first hand too much - but it's so juvenile when some new member with 2 or 3 posts get some "flame" message about needing to search instead of asking. How's that for a welcome? My previous post was a response to Anthony, because his message showed just how little he actually understood what I had to say. I search all the time - that's why I've been on here (under different screennames) for a couple years and I don't have many posts. I don't take anything on here personally - it's a online bulletin board. I just wish people would give the newcomers (or anyone, for that matter) a break when they want to ask their own question. I've been a member on other topic-based bulletin boards, and this is the only one I've seen that seems to be so "search happy". Just my $.02.


----------



## g200sx (Apr 18, 2003)

maybe some people (not all) have searched but the threads did not answer their question fully. maybe the thread wasnt detailed enough. or maybe there wasn't a lot responses on the thread


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

Exactly.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

yeah! ive actually had that happen to me a couple of times! the thread woul be dead, or i didnt find what i needed to! so lets remember, if anyone has a question, and if you know the answer, then answer it! cuse one day some one else will be looking for an answer, and that very thread might be the link that they might be looking for! but i do say to all of you who post without searching, PLEASE SEARCH THE TOPIC! once again. Knowledge is power! and after you have gained the power then you can dominate!


----------



## Mack (Mar 18, 2003)

That sounds like great advice, Anthony.


----------



## anthony jackson (Jul 16, 2002)

> man I wouldn't want to get flammed that sounds worse than getting flamed like the extra M makes it sounds really angry scary stuff.


 LMAO!

smart ass, now you must get FLAMMMED!


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

OK, it seems like this discussion is finished, I didn't intend for this sticky to be a discussion topic anyway sooo......


----------

